# stopping at lake garda and adriatic



## 111579 (Apr 22, 2008)

hi all, need some advice... not been to italy before in the MH and its our honeymoon!
right
want to stop at lake garda south for three nights and then move on to the adriatic cost and having trouble booking, most places ive emailed say that i cant book for a short period, and then for the longer stay on the coast, they only take bookings from sat to sat! any ideas or should i not worry about pre booking? 
ps its aug first two weeks
thanks in advance


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Pechiera del Garda is the name to Google.

Our resident Italy expert says he's been satisfied with Camping Butterfly.

http://www.campingbutterfly.eu/

So if he's wrong, he may join the fishes as they said in The Godfather.

The CC book lists two pages of sites in Pechiera del Garda.

Our Plan B is

http://www.camping-bellaitalia.it/eng/campeggio.html

Hope I'm not treading on your patch Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

Mid July to late August is the high season in Italy and as such, pitches and prices are at a premium. Many do stipulate a Saturday to Saturday as a minimum booking period.

What type of sites are you looking for? Are you looking for all singing all dancing, or somewhere basic.

Camping Bella Italia is a large site, located fairly close to Peschiera del Garda.

If you look at Lake Garda West, and towns such as Moniga, Manerba and Padenghe, you may find a site to take a shorter booking.

www.gardalake.it will give details of some sites.

Russell


----------



## 111579 (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks, not sure what sort of site, we havnt got kids and i guess something close to a beach and near restaurants would suit us, to be honest we are having more trouble booking a place on the north adriatic for the later part of our stay, because of this silly sat to sat rule!


----------

